# Advice on buying used car tires?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Looking to buy a tire or tires for a City Jetta 2007. Had a tire blow out near the house which I suspect is from probably the construction that has been happening around our area and possible construction debris on the road.

Thankfully the car has a full sized spare so my dad is driving it like normal without needing to worry about the effects of a compact spare handling on the road.

The car currently has 4 (5 if you count the spare) x Michelin Harmony 195/65/R15 tires. We did a Kijiji/Craigs and local shop check and from our understanding that tire model is discontinued. Kijiji/Craigs turned up a few tires but with various treadlife condition on it. We only need ONE tire. 

So my question to you all is what should I look for when buying a used tire? How do I determine if the tire is good or not? 

We do have another option he is looking to elect which is to buy 2 new (same?) or compatible tires as many shops it seems do not just sell single tires as I understand it. Also I can understand the reasoning behind selling 2 tires for load/wear balance.

Thanks in advance for any help. Looking to get this done ASAP in a couple days.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd say better to get 2 tires. Is the spare being used on the drive wheels?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tire*

hey there .first of all if the tire is discontinued if u go to michelin they may be able to find a tire at a dealer somewhere . u can still by a similar tire to match the tire .i would stay away from used tires unless u can find two the same ,with lots of tread . and keep the oddball as a spare for future use .
as long as the size is the exact same and similar tread profile u should be ok 
unless the car is a serious sports car that u do crazy corners and stuff like that


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

If you buy used tires look for the following:

Even treadware, no patches, no cracking, no flat spots, no signs of blistering, discoloring/degrading rubber.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I should note the current 3 tires + spare are rather new. The spare obviously is 100% being in storage all the time. The other 3 tires are at 95% tread.

No my dad is not a sports car racing driver person. He hardly taxes the cars engine and takes care of his car driving on the streets and on the highway. He does not do aggressive corner or 'doooorriiiffftoo's' (drifting). More careful slow corner turns.



> df001 If you buy used tires look for the following:
> 
> Even treadware, no patches, no cracking, no flat spots, no signs of blistering, discoloring/degrading rubber.


How do I check for signs of blistering and degrading rubber? What do I look for exactly (detail). What effect does discoloring have on the tire?

The other stuff seems pretty straight forward tho with the patching are there such things as invisible or spray on patches or spray coatings so you can not tell (common man) just by looking at it? I was thinking (never used it before) like that Slime Tire Sealer stuff.



> trailblazer295 I'd say better to get 2 tires. Is the spare being used on the drive wheels?


Yes, the spare tire is being used right now. Correction to my original post. I have 3 tires @ 95% tread and 1 spare tire @ 100% tread in current use. The car currently has -NO- spare tire. All the tires in use right now are of the same make and model.

Cost is a factor here which is why we are looking for 1 tire. He does not drive the car too much now a days and I think his old daily mileage was like ~15-30km/day when in use. He does drive out about 100-150km range once in a while for vintage audio shows probably once a month or every 2 months.



> tom g
> tire
> hey there .first of all if the tire is discontinued if u go to michelin they may be able to find a tire at a dealer somewhere . u can still by a similar tire to match the tire .i would stay away from used tires unless u can find two the same ,with lots of tread . and keep the oddball as a spare for future use .
> as long as the size is the exact same and similar tread profile u should be ok
> unless the car is a serious sports car that u do crazy corners and stuff like that


Well the seller of the 'Michelin Harmony 195/65/R15' was asking for price offers. I am not sure if they know what price to sell thus asking for offers. What does everyone here feel is a good high price and low price offer to make for the tire?

Here is the sellers ad http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...ichelin-Harmony-195-65-R15-W0QQAdIdZ423807691



> Tire size (diameter) 15 in.
> 
> I have 1 new Michelin Harmony Tire available (used less than 3 months). Great to match up with current tires or as a full sized spare. Open to all offers. Size is 195/65/R15


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I should note the current 3 tires + spare are rather new. The spare obviously is 100% being in storage all the time. The other 3 tires are at 95% tread.
> 
> How do I check for signs of blistering and degrading rubber? What do I look for exactly (detail). What effect does discoloring have on the tire?
> 
> ...


The blistering is exactly as it sounds - it looks like a blister or bubble in the sidewall of the tire - its a sign that the tire has issues. - do not buy. As for discoloring - its a sign there is an issue, doesnt mean do not buy - some tire cleaners make the rubber look brown after time (think armourall) but more if its isolated to one spot on the tire.

as for the other stuff - if its on the rim you're really not gonna know, if its off the rim look at the inside - any plugs etc should be visible.

as for buying one tire in camebridge - it will cost you as much in gas to get out there than the tire is worth unless you guys can meet up easier.

Call up a tire place and ask them for the new price on that tire, then offer half retail to the guy.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Is the spare on a similar rim as the rest? If so you should have been using it in rotation anyways. If you just want a spare to use as a spare, any tire of similar size will work. If you intend to replace it for full use and rotation, get 2 new or good condition ones and mount new or best 2 on the rear and keep the most worn of the old 3 as the spare.

If you go used, on the side wall of the tire is the date of manufacture, a 4 number code. First 2 are the week and the 2nd 2 the year. Generally you want a tire made in the last 4-7 years. Rubber hardens over time. Buying use will be the luck of the draw of what's around.


----------

